# Joint Max Triple Strength Soft Chews?



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, ladies, does anyone use/have an opinion on Joint Max Triple Strength Soft Chews? I got a free sample of them (3) when I ordered something from EntirelyPets.com. I gave the kids one tonight. I gave Bizkit about half of one; they're very soft and I tore it into tiny pieces and fed it to him. He seemed to love it (he hates the liquid I give him) which is high marks indeed coming from Mr. Picky! Since he likes them so much I thought I'd look into giving him those vs the liquid he does not like.

Based on numbers provided by Heather in Lehi UT, (thank you, Heather!) per Bizkit's weight, this is now much gluc. & chon. he should have daily:

90 mgs glucosamine
72 mgs chondroitin

I thought one-half chew per day might be a good dose for him although that would leave him short on the chondrotin (250 mgs gluc. but only 25 mgs chon.). Maybe one whole chew per day?

So here are the ingredients. Anybody see anything they object to? (FWIW, customer reviews on EntirelyPets are nothing but 5 stars.) As I said, I just got excited about these when I realized Bizkit actually seemed to like them!

*Joint Max TS*
Guaranteed Analysis Per Serving Size: 2 Chews 

Glucosamine HCl* 1000 mg 
Chondroitin Sulfate* 100 mg 
MethylSulfonylMethane (MSM)* 600 mg 
Creatine Monohydrate 400 mg 
Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) 180 mg 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) 120 mg 
Manganese 12 mg 
Vitamin C 50 mg 
Vitamin E 50 IU 
Grape seed extract 6 mg 
Zinc 2 mg 
L-Glutathione 2 mg 
Alpha Lipoic Acid 200 mcg 
Citrus Bioflavonoids 200 mcg 
Selenium 2 mcg 
Other Ingredients: Marine Lipid Concentrates, Natural meat flavors (non-bovine origin), Bioflavanol, Sucrose, Soybean Oil and Magnesium Stearate. 

Thank you, in advance, for your help!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I havent tried it, but I will be interested to see what others say!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The only thing that looks concerning is Grape Seed (grapes are toxic to dogs) is it Grapefruit Seed?


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Think I just stumbled onto my own answer regarding dosage:

"Joint Max Triple Strength Soft Chews are available in a convenient tub that contains 120 flavorful soft chews. For dogs that weigh 15 pounds or less, administer 1/2 soft chew per day."


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> The only thing that looks concerning is Grape Seed (grapes are toxic to dogs) is it Grapefruit Seed?


I don't know...I'll try to find out.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Found this on University of Florida site:
Grape seed extract:

A great deal of recent evidence supports the value of grape seed extract in reducing free radicals and decreasing the chances of developing chronic diseases. It is best to use standardized extracts. Alternatively, your dog can drink 1 cup of "purple" grape juice a day. The dose of the extract is 1 capsule daily (usually 50 mg in strength). 

& from another site:
Grape seed extract (GSE) (Vitis Vinnifera) is an extract from grape seeds from red grapes. Grape seeds have a high content of compounds called oligomeric proanthocyanidins— better known as OPCs, which are potent antioxidants. Because of their simple chemical structure, OPCs are readily absorbed into the bloodstream.

Grape seed extract:

* Protects the body from premature aging and disease
* Supports healthy skin
* Promotes cellular health, elasticity, and flexibility
* Improves blood circulation by strengthening capillaries, arteries, and veins
* Reduces risk of cataracts
* Protects against cancer
* Provides cardiovascular support

Grape seed extract is especially beneficial to aging animals, and animals with cataracts, cancer and heart disease.

On the Safety of Grape Seed Extract: Grapes and raisins have been of much debate in the past few years. Here is a short quote from the Veterinary Information Network board posts ”Ingestion of grapes or raisins has been associated with acute renal failure in dogs. Anecdotal evidence suggests that cats may also be affected… Being a fructose sugar, it is quickly eliminated through the kidneys where it reaches high tissue levels. It then causes a certain cell “power house” called the mitochondria to open and allow calcium to enter.” This causes the mitochondria to stop functioning, therefore the death of the cell. “Recent unpublished data indicates that the toxic component is water soluble, and within the flesh of the grape/raisin, not the seed. Thus the current thinking is that grape seed may be safe to use.”

Grape seed is often found with antioxidant supplements used for human cancer treatments. The seed induces the cell deaths of highly replicating cancer cells. There was a study done on men with prostate carcinoma which showed approximately 90% inhibition of the pathways that induces the growth of the cancer cells.

The flavanoids in the seed are known to reduce inflammation, and support the immune system particularly with respiratory issues, allergies, and skin problems. It has been used in cats and dogs successfully without any reported problems.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Found this on University of Florida site:
> Grape seed extract:
> 
> A great deal of recent evidence supports the value of grape seed extract in reducing free radicals and decreasing the chances of developing chronic diseases. It is best to use standardized extracts. Alternatively, your dog can drink 1 cup of "purple" grape juice a day. The dose of the extract is 1 capsule daily (usually 50 mg in strength).
> ...


Thank you for this information, Heather.
If "The dose of the extract is 1 capsule daily (usually 50 mg in strength)" one-half chew of the Joint Max chew would only have 1.5 mgs of the extract so that def. doesn't sound like it would be too much.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Yes that site that I got that information is for dogs with Neurological problems as a therapeutic dose.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> I havent tried it, but I will be interested to see what others say!


I too would be interested to see what the others say, Katy! Really?! :shock:
No one except Heather? And a big "thank you" to Heather for her opinion and help!


----------

